# WHS visa processing



## kettle (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, I have a question about the Working Holiday Scheme visa in the netherlands that is available to australians if anyone could possibly help me out. 
The Working Holiday Scheme visa comes under MVV dutch visas I think just to clarify things.

Ive been told that when I lodge my visa application in the netherlands at the IND it takes 2 – 3 weeks to process. Do they physically take your passport during this time? I had planed to visit a friend in another country during this time and if I don't have my passport I won't be able to cross the boarder.


----------

